# Barley?



## babetoo (Jun 15, 2010)

i want to make chicken chili tomorrow, i would like to add a little barley, just to make it that much more nutrition wise/ would that be strange. if not to strange how much should i add. should i cook it first or let it cook in the broth ? will be in crockpot. 

help please


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Add it to the broth.  Hard to say how much.  The barley swells up a lot and takes a lot of liquid.  Add barley and extra broth/water to be absorbed.  You can always adjust the amount of liquid.


----------



## DMerry (Jun 15, 2010)

When I make beef barley soup, I use pearl barley, add it to the beef stock first and let it cook for maybe half an hour, then I add the cooked beef and the vegetables and simmer it until the vegetables are cooked; by that time, the barley is also cooked. I don't know if that would work for chicken chili or not, but it works really well for my soup.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i want to make chicken chili tomorrow, i would like to add a little barley, just to make it that much more nutrition wise/ would that be strange. if not to strange how much should i add. should i cook it first or let it cook in the broth ? will be in crockpot.
> 
> help please


Nothing is strange if it appeals to you. I've never used it so hopfully one of our members can step up and help you. But it sounds good to me. Let me know if you use it.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd cook it first, makes a world of difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2010)

DMerry said:


> When I make beef barley soup, I use pearl barley, add it to the beef stock first and let it cook for maybe half an hour, then I add the cooked beef and the vegetables and simmer it until the vegetables are cooked; by that time, the barley is also cooked. I don't know if that would work for chicken chili or not, but it works really well for my soup.



Just curious why you cook it that way.  

When I make beef barley soup, I cook the meat and veggies for some time then add the barley and cook that until done.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2010)

decided to deep six the barley. doesn't seem to fit. will put in tiny tomatoes before they go bad. and a couple hot peppers left from making salsa. the left over salsa itself. and some assorted small bell peppers. of course onion, garlic and white beans. putting in left over roasted chicken. and whatever i think of. thanks for info everyone.


----------



## DMerry (Jun 16, 2010)

Andy M, I cook the barley some before adding the vegetables because I don't want the vegetables to get to soft.  Whether they actually would or not I don't know, it just made sense to me to do it the first time I made the soup.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2010)

DMerry said:


> Andy M, I cook the barley some before adding the vegetables because I don't want the vegetables to get to soft.  Whether they actually would or not I don't know, it just made sense to me to do it the first time I made the soup.



I'm not suggesting there's anything wrong with what you are doing.

You could add the veggies after the barley is partially cooked so they wouldn't get too soft.


----------



## luvs (Jun 16, 2010)

i, too, preferentially, prefer pre-cooked barley/starches. the viscosity of the resulting broth is varying & inconsistant.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2010)

originally i gave up on the barley. how ever my chili is too thin. i added corn starch but still to thin. think i will cook a bit of barley tomorrow and add that to thicken up the sauce. anymore corn starch will ruin the taste, i think. 

i am sorry i started this particular dish.just wanted to use up some left overs. i will be eating it forever.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

I will sometimes use cornmeal to thicken chili.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2010)

i was thinking maybe cooked rice. what do u think?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

in chili, I would prefer cornmeal. I don't like rice or barley in soup.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 17, 2010)

masa, very finely ground corn meal is a traditional chili thickener, and works well.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 17, 2010)

I use barley in a variety of dishes that are not really traditional. I always add it uncooked. I believe the water grain ration is like rice, 2 to 1. I add it to soups, stews chili, lentils...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2010)

babetoo said:


> originally i gave up on the barley. how ever my chili is too thin. i added corn starch but still to thin. think i will cook a bit of barley tomorrow and add that to thicken up the sauce. anymore corn starch will ruin the taste, i think.
> 
> i am sorry i started this particular dish.just wanted to use up some left overs. i will be eating it forever.


babe, my mom use to thicken beans by getting a large can of already cooked bens then mash with a potato masher and stir into her beans.Thickened them up just fine.
kades


----------



## Selkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Barley... porridge or cattle feed!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 18, 2010)

babetoo said:


> originally i gave up on the barley. how ever my chili is too thin. i added corn starch but still to thin. think i will cook a bit of barley tomorrow and add that to thicken up the sauce. anymore corn starch will ruin the taste, i think.
> 
> i am sorry i started this particular dish.just wanted to use up some left overs. i will be eating it forever.


 
If you want to thicken, do not cook in advance. The barley will suck up the water and thicken the sauce.


----------

